# i want a new pair



## wynedot55 (Apr 16, 2009)

well im in a pouting mood.my buddy is an some friends of his  are having a springtime in texas beefmaster sale.an good ole mackie consigned a 6yr old pair.the dam is a cavalier daughter.an her calf is a black granite daughter.an the cow is 6yrs old.an i want that pair pouts.but i know mom wont let me buy them.mainly because id have to give $2000 or better to get them.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 16, 2009)

If you have the money and it won't leave you strapped or anything, why not go for it? From what you have said Mom doesn't want you to have any cattle beyond the family herd that your brother watches over so, at some point you must have decided to go for it. So, if you can, go for it!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 16, 2009)

i know what mom will say.you have some other headaches to deal with so you cant get a new cow.the money is no prob.she just dont want me spending it.heck i spent enough to get that pair on my mouth.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok, I changed my mind (us females can do that)
You shouldn't listen to the moms, we never know what we are talking about!

Go get the pair! 
AND POST PICTURES!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 16, 2009)

im gonna break down an see if i can talk to him tonite.but he is pretty hard to catch.


----------

